# Помогите оценить аккордеон Weltmeister meteor



## irina1318 (5 Апр 2011)

Господа! Помогите оценить аккордеон Weltmeister meteor 34, играющий, ремни новые. Сын играет уже на 44 аккордеоне, а этот хотелось бы продать, чтобы не стоял без дела. 
Фотографии добавить никак не получаеся. Заранее спасибо.


----------

